# How to see a psychiatrist fast?



## sadboy

I'm on a waiting list to see a psychiatrist but they have not called me yet. I can't wait 6 months to see one. I don't work, I don't go to school, I only leave the house to see my doctor. I'm not sure I will stay alive long enough to finally see one.

Is there anything I can do to see a psychiatrist faster?


----------



## Ash09

What country do you live in?


----------



## sadboy

Ash09 said:


> What country do you live in?


Canada.


----------



## SilentWitness

sadboy said:


> I'm on a waiting list to see a psychiatrist but they have not called me yet. I can't wait 6 months to see one. I don't work, I don't go to school, I only leave the house to see my doctor. *I'm not sure I will stay alive long enough to finally see one.
> *
> Is there anything I can do to see a psychiatrist faster?


:squeeze

If you feel like this, you should be able to see one within the month. See your doctor, tell him/her exactly what is going on. I'm should they will either move you up the list or refer you to another psych. Take care of yourself.


----------



## arth98

are you unable to leave the house because of panic attacks?


----------



## Just Lurking

sadboy said:


> I'm not sure I will stay alive long enough to finally see one.


If you tell your doctor that, you should get bumped up to a lot sooner than six months. They'll make the time.


----------



## Little Willow

I'd try and get a referral from a doctor. That will get you in pretty quick. Also, a lot of larger cities in Canada have "Counselling centres" or distress lines. Try calling them for more immediate help.
Good luck!!!


----------



## John_in_SF

:evilHow to see a psychiatrist: tell her there is a terrible fire in the building, then follow her out to the street. There you will see an actual human being.


----------



## scuff66

Little Willow said:


> I'd try and get a referral from a doctor. That will get you in pretty quick. Also, a lot of larger cities in Canada have "Counselling centres" or distress lines. Try calling them for more immediate help.
> Good luck!!!


I used this technique years ago and it got me in with an excellent therapist while I waited to get in with the Dr. my GP referred me to. (Mississauga)


----------



## No Surprises

If you're imminently suicidal, you can generally be referred to a psych ward to see a psychiatrist the same day. But I wouldn't recommend seeing them in this context unless you are genuinely at risk of suicide in the near-term, as their treatment will probably focus more on stabilization than inventively trying to solve your core issues.

If you tell your GP that you're on a waiting list and can't see a psychiatrist for several months, they'll probably be a bit more lenient about trying different psychoactive drug options. Seeing the psychiatrist could actually end up being more of a formality than a substantive treatment change.

Keep in mind the waiting lists can be a bit wacky, and you may not actually have to wait six months. I recently went to a psychiatric screening appointment (in Canada) where I was told by the nurse that the soonest I could get an appointment would be June, but I've since been given an appointment for March. If it's been a couple of weeks and they've yet to get back to you, give them a call and ask what's going on -- your appointment might not actually be that far off.


----------



## sara01

yeah, i faced this problem too, it's really ridiculous. Because first of all, you are already using all your energy just to call the psychiatrist and TRY to make an appointment. So it sure would be nice if they just gave you a break from there. But, the way I had to do it is go to a primary care doctor...explain the intensity and urgent nature of your problem. Be honest and let them know you need help NOW. A referral will get you moved up a list. Or you could call the doctor and say exactly how urgent your problem is, and if they can't help you, ask them to give you names of people that can. 
One more thing, if you are seeing psychologist, they can give you a referral that will move you up the psychiatrist's list too. Let me know what happens!


----------



## Akane

Move and win the lottery? I could see one tomorrow. It would just cost a few $100/hour without insurance. Of course I could see a therapist on free state insurance during which time my general doctor would prescribe things a medical plan of some type would pay for while I was below a certain income level. It would cost me nothing. Done both. My final decision is all therapists and psychiatrists are useless for me so it really doesn't matter what situation I'm in.


----------



## jeraldfler

That is faster also a good store for performance parts is faster then them


----------



## jeraldfler

That is faster also a good store for performance parts is faster then them


----------



## jeraldfler

That is faster also a good store for performance parts is faster then them


----------

